# Adding live plants to tank.



## randy (Mar 11, 2008)

I am setting up a 29 gallon soon and will most likely use pool sand for the bottom since I really like cory's and will probably get some. My question is can I add live plants to the tank after it's cycled and fish or in? I've really not kept live plants and I'm sure it will be the easier of plants when I do get them, I just didn't want to mess things up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

You can add plants at anytime. If you plan to cycle with fish, stem plants can help decrease ammonia, but you need to make sure you have enough light for the plants you want to keep.

Stock lighting won't leave you many options, so you may want to look into getting something better when you set the tank up.


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone have an opinion on potted plants? I am getting ready to upgrade from a 10 gallon (with no plants) to a 40 gallon and want to go as natural as possible with it. I think I will use gravel (not soil) and was wondering what my best option were. I know the potted plants are a bit pricier but was curious if they are less work?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I personally like potted plants in bare-bottomed tanks. The serious plant keepers fill their tank bottoms with plant-friendly substrate and just stick the plants in. Not too many plants do well in just gravel, so potting them allows you to feed a few plants at lower cost. But my favorite low-light plants (hornwort, java fern, java moss) don't like pots and are better floating (hornwort) or tied to driftwood. So always do your homework before bringing a plant home.


----------

